# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  كلية الحصن كما نتمنى :)

## أميرة قوس النصر

اليوم خطر ببالي موضوع وحبيت اورجيكم اياه
كليتنا العزيزة ( الحصن ) لازم نخلي القريب والغريب يعرفها واليوم قررت اعرض عنها صور وجكي 

          مشان تحسدونا                    >>>>>>>>  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

خليني ابلش  :Db465236ff: 



هاد المدخل طبعا في تلفريك  بتنقلنا في حال اتعبنا  :SnipeR (51): 

هاي البحيرة بناء على طلب غسان  :Db465236ff: 



نيجي *للمكتبه* هو بصراحة عنا وحدة رئيسيه وخمسه ثانويات رح اشرح عنهم وحده وحده  


بالاضافة إلى حاسبات لتصفح الانترنت

 و بعض الكراسي للجلوس و  التصفح
في مقهى تحت مشان اذا جعنا 
الدراسه والقرائه بمعده فاضيه غلط :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): 
رح اتركم مع الصور




المكتبه الثانية في قسم الهندسة 
ورح اكتفي في صورها لانه الباقي نفس التفصيل 



القاعات الدراسيه 






هسى دو ر مرافقها الصحيه 

احنا اول جامعه في العالم بقوم ببناء حمام خاص لكل طالب مجانا :Icon31: 
وهاد من احد اسباب شهرتنا 
وطبعا بتتميز مرافقنا بالديكورات اللي بتجند الها عدد لا باس فيه من مصميي الديكورات 
حتى يوفرو للطلاب جو دراسة  مشجع 






الان رح اتركم مع صور متفرقه في الجامعه 

















































































 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
واللي بدري بدري  واللي ما بدري بقول ما بدري على راي سوسن :Db465236ff:

----------


## العراب89

اذا هالشي رح يصير بالكلية اكيد رح تكون الجامعات التانية صارت تعطي محاضرات على المريخ

اذا الحفر ما سكروها 

والله ما بعرف شو  بدي احكي

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:Db465236ff:  :Bl (3):  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

خلينا على رأي سوسن احسن   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 طول عمرك خيالك واسع

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

في حد قبلي حكالك انك بتحبي النكد :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## saousana

مها ما حكتيلنا  شو المكتبة المفضلة عندك ؟؟  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> في حد قبلي حكالك انك بتحبي النكد



 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 
عيب وانت موجود ما حد بسترجي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> مها ما حكتيلنا  شو المكتبة المفضلة عندك ؟؟


الهندسية مريحة اكثر

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> خلينا على رأي سوسن احسن


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الامبراطور

طبعا جامعتنا احسن

----------


## Sc®ipt

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ممكن ليش لأ
بس اتوقع انه رح يكون افتتاحها متزامن مع ولادة حفيدي التاسع و الأربعين

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 





> ممكن ليش لأ
> بس اتوقع انه رح يكون افتتاحها متزامن مع ولادة حفيدي التاسع و الأربعين




قولتك يا معلم بعد عمري وعمرك واضربهم بمليون لنشوف كلية الحصن مثل هيك 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله اني صائم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دروب

هنيالكم يا مها على كليتكم وعنجد هيك طلاب بيستاهلوا هيك كلية :SnipeR (83):  :Bl (35):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> هنيالكم يا مها على كليتكم وعنجد هيك طلاب بيستاهلوا هيك كلية


طبعا طبعا وانا من هذا المنبر ادعوك وغيرك من الطلاب بالانتقال الى كليتنا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> طبعا طبعا وانا من هذا المنبر ادعوك وغيرك من الطلاب بالانتقال الى كليتنا


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## نقاء الروح

> خلينا على رأي سوسن احسن


فعلا بلاش نحكي خليها بالقلب احسن

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 


طيب ساعدني بس تاركيني احكي لحالي عن الكلية  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

يا حسرتي :Bl (35):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> فعلا بلاش نحكي خليها بالقلب احسن


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> طيب ساعدني بس تاركيني احكي لحالي عن الكلية


طبعا المدرسين فيها شاطرين كثير :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

عباقره :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بيحطوا دكاترة هارفارد بجيبتهم الصغيرة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> طبعا المدرسين فيها شاطرين كثير
> 
> عباقره
> 
> بيحطوا دكاترة هارفارد بجيبتهم الصغيرة


لا تقول عنهم 
مدرسينا سر نجاحنا  :Cry2: 
اذا الجامعات الثانية عرفت عنهم واخذنهم بنضيع :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا تقول عنهم 
> مدرسينا سر نجاحنا 
> اذا الجامعات الثانية عرفت عنهم واخذنهم بنضيع


انا كتبت باول الموضوع اللهم اني صائم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ما بدي ازودها عليهم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انا كتبت باول الموضوع اللهم اني صائم
> 
> ما بدي ازودها عليهم


حلو الواحد يعرض الاشياءاللي عنده  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> حلو الواحد يعرض الاشياءاللي عنده


[align=center] 
بعدين مش لازم نحكي كل شي عنا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لازم نخاف من العين :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> [align=center] 
> بعدين مش لازم نحكي كل شي عنا
> 
> لازم نخاف من العين
> [/align]


 :SnipeR (62): 
بهاي معك حق كنت بدي احكي عن قاعاتنا الدراسية بشكل مفصل بس بطلت

----------


## نقاء الروح

ممكن اسال سوال البحيره ويو مكانها بالزبط لانو مبينة القعدة عال العال بتعرفي مشاء  الله مساحتها كبيرة اللهم لا حسد  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

عنا ثنتين :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

وحده ورا الخوارزمي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و الثانية عند الملعب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> عنا ثنتين
> 
> وحده ورا الخوارزمي
> 
> و الثانية عند الملعب


كل اشي عندكم منه كتير 
5 مكتبات وبحيرتين 
ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 
شو كمان في ؟؟  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayhamco

شكرا الك مها على هالصور اللي بتبكي :Eh S(2): 
ولهالمناسبه بدي القي بيت شعر يعبر عن اللي انا فيه 
ان حظي كدقيق بين شوك نثروه
فقالوا لحفاة عراة يوم هب الريح اجمعوه
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## رمثاوي نف

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كل اشي عندكم منه كتير 
> 5 مكتبات وبحيرتين 
> ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 
> 
> شو كمان في ؟؟


 
ما بدي احكي بلاش تصيبوها بالعين :Db465236ff:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

لبيت تخفق الأرواح فيه ... أحب إلي من قصر منيف 
وكلب ينبح الطراق دوني ... أحب إلي من نقر الدفوف 
وأكل كسيرة من كسر بيتي ... أحب إلي من أكل الرغيف 
ولبس عباءة وتقر عيني ... أحب إلي من لبس الشفوف

بجبر بخاطر حالي...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله يجبر بخاطرك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:Db465236ff:

----------


## الخمايسة

للعلم عرضت جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا على جامعة البلقاء بشراء كلية الحصن بمليون ونصف دينار بما فيها ويبقى طلابها يدرسون فيها أيضا بعد الشراء وتضم الى التكنو ,ولكن حصل خلاف على هيئة التدريس حيث لا تريدهم  التكنو  لأنها عندها هيئة تدريس أكفئ من الذي في الحصن فرفضت البلقاء. حظ مافيش
شكراً

----------


## الخمايسة

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

هلا هذا كله صار بعد ما تركت 
يا الله 
سريعين ما شاء الله عنهم
وانا كنت احكي ليش كل هالحفر
كنت مفكر تصليح
ما كنت مفكر بعيدو بناء الكليه 

يلا 
عيشو يا ابناء كليتنا المبجله

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ثائر جادالله

والله انت موعاجبك اشي 
شو بدك يعني يكون بالكليه غير الموجود فيها
ما بعرف الناس بس شغل انتقادات
بس لو تفكري بالموضوع شوي راح تلاقي انو الخطأ منا نحنا مو من حد تاني
لو  كل واحد فكر شوي بالموضوع وغير بحاله راح يكون الوضع احسن من هيك بكثير 
بس لا حياة لمن تنادي ولا شاطرين غير بالانتقادات


اعذريني بس هيك الواقع

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دمعة فرح

بتعرفي مها في صور كتير حلوه للكليه مو منزليتهم لو حكيتي كان بعتلك اياهم  ولا احكيلك هدول بكفو بتعرفينا بنخاف من العين ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
كنت بدور على صور الكافيات والمطاعم اللي عنا بس كمان مو منزليتهم يلا مو مشكله... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
من هنا بحب احكي لكل واحد حاب يشوف الصور على الحقيقه بتمنى انو يشرفنا واكيد ما رح يقدر يترك المكان ويروح...!!! :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> والله انت موعاجبك اشي 
> شو بدك يعني يكون بالكليه غير الموجود فيها
> ما بعرف الناس بس شغل انتقادات
> بس لو تفكري بالموضوع شوي راح تلاقي انو الخطأ منا نحنا مو من حد تاني
> لو  كل واحد فكر شوي بالموضوع وغير بحاله راح يكون الوضع احسن من هيك بكثير 
> بس لا حياة لمن تنادي ولا شاطرين غير بالانتقادات
> 
> 
> اعذريني بس هيك الواقع


نعم يما؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عُبادة

> بتعرفي مها في صور كتير حلوه للكليه مو منزليتهم لو حكيتي كان بعتلك اياهم  ولا احكيلك هدول بكفو بتعرفينا بنخاف من العين ...
> كنت بدور على صور الكافيات والمطاعم اللي عنا بس كمان مو منزليتهم يلا مو مشكله...
> من هنا بحب احكي لكل واحد حاب يشوف الصور على الحقيقه بتمنى انو يشرفنا واكيد ما رح يقدر يترك المكان ويروح...!!!


اكيد ما رح يقدر يترك المكان ويروح لانه رح يموت من الصدمة :Cry2:

----------


## دمعة فرح

> اكيد ما رح يقدر يترك المكان ويروح لانه رح يموت من الصدمة


اه قصدك رح يموت من الفرحه ...!!! :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اللهم اني صائم :Icon31: 

لا تحكوا كثير يا جماعه بلاش يروح الصيام اليوم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> اه قصدك رح يموت من الفرحه ...!!!


المهم رح يموت :Eh S(2):

----------


## anoucha

حلوة كتير جامعتكن يا ترى هي بالاردن ولا بشي مكان تاني

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> حلوة كتير جامعتكن يا ترى هي بالاردن ولا بشي مكان تاني


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بمكان ثاني

----------


## دمعة فرح

> اللهم اني صائم
> 
> لا تحكوا كثير يا جماعه بلاش يروح الصيام اليوم


شو يا خالد بعد الخمسه ببدا الصيام مو من هلأ خلينا نحكي عن روعه جامعتنا... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> حلوة كتير جامعتكن يا ترى هي بالاردن ولا بشي مكان تاني


كل قسم منها في دولة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> بمكان ثاني


شنو ازا كانت عندكن لاجي ادرس بلاها القعدة بالجزاير

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

,وينه هاد؟ ابصر شو جادالله؟

بحبهم هذول اللي ببلشو ينظروا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> حلوة كتير جامعتكن يا ترى هي بالاردن ولا بشي مكان تاني


لا هاي جامعتنا فرع المريخ :Bl (3): 

يعني لو تشوفوا الفرع الرئيسي اللي بالاردن 

شي خرافي :SnipeR (94): جد خرافي :Eh S(2):

----------


## دمعة فرح

> المهم رح يموت


اذا مشكلتك هي الموت عادي الكل على هاي الطريق... :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شنو ازا كانت عندكن لاجي ادرس بلاها القعدة بالجزاير


لالا ارتاحي بالجزائر

----------


## anoucha

> لا هاي جامعتنا فرع المريخ
> 
> يعني لو تشوفوا الفرع الرئيسي اللي بالاردن 
> 
> شي خرافيجد خرافي


اي نحنا عندنا الوضع اكتر من خرافي يعني والله لو تشوفوا جامعتنا لتبوسوا اديكن وش و قفى على النعمة يلي انتو فيها

----------


## khaled aljonidee

سكرولي عالموضوع الله يرضى عليكم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا ضللي سنتين و بخلص :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يعني ما بدي اداوم الفصل الجاي الاقي اسمي على لوحة الشرف :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

اكيد الكلية بتجنن واحنا مبسوطين كتير لدرجة انه خايفين حد يحسدنا على الوضع المريح
ياعمي شي بيرفع الراس ولازم تكون حريصين على التحف النادرة الموجودة بالكلية متل 
النجمة الي ماحد عنده متلها ياعمي شو بدكوا احسن منها بركةبلا ماء  شايفين فيه احسن
 من هيك  شي انتوا بتعرفوا ليش ما فيه مي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اكيد مش لانه المي دايما مقطوعة بس لانه الكلية حريصة عليكم كتييير كتيييييييييييييير
حتى ما تغرقوا بالمي وبعدين تخسركوا ا

امانة حد شايف هيك حنية من اي جامعة متل حنية كليتنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!ا

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> اذا مشكلتك هي الموت عادي الكل على هاي الطريق...


كلنا على الطريق واثنين على الاشارة
ما حدا رح يصل المجمع :Bl (35):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كلنا على الطريق واثنين على الاشارة
> ما حدا رح يصل المجمع


حلوه هاي النغنوشة منك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

> لالا ارتاحي بالجزائر


وانا كمان بنصحك تضلي بالجزائر بس لانو السفر مو منيح عشانك وخصوصا بالشوب والدنيا رمضان مو قصدي انك ما تشوفي وضع جامعتنا الحقيقي بس انا خايف عليكي... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

> كلنا على الطريق واثنين على الاشارة
> ما حدا رح يصل المجمع


بس ما تكون الاشاره حمرا... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> حلوه هاي النغنوشة منك



ايوة هيك اضحك بدل ما انت منكد من الصبح :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

> بس ما تكون الاشاره حمرا...


لازم تكون حمرا ...مشان نوقف ونقدر ننزلهم  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## دمعة فرح

> لازم تكون حمرا ...مشان نوقف ونقدر ننزلهم


نوقف ونزل مين؟!... :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> نوقف ونزل مين؟!...


 :SnipeR (83): الاثنين اللي بدهم ينزلوا قبل المجمع :SnipeR (83):

----------


## دمعة فرح

> الاثنين اللي بدهم ينزلوا قبل المجمع


اه قصدك الاتنين اللي كانو واقفين عند الاشاره... :SnipeR (83):

----------


## عُبادة

> اه قصدك الاتنين اللي كانو واقفين عند الاشاره...



ايووووووووة 
بس هم بدهم ينزلوا على الاشارة مش واقفين عندها :Bl (35):

----------


## دمعة فرح

> ايووووووووة 
> بس هم بدهم ينزلوا على الاشارة مش واقفين عندها


مو كانو بدهم ينزلو قبل المجمع اه بس شكلهم غيرو  رأيهم... :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  

على الاول ان شاء الله رح انقل عندكم

----------


## zhrat-aljaleed

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: لأ مااعطيتو الكليه حقها

----------


## دمعة فرح

> على الاول ان شاء الله رح انقل عندكم


اهلا وسهلا.. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بس لازم تكون بتتحمل الصدمات... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> على الاول ان شاء الله رح انقل عندكم


كل سنة سنفور في جامعة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دمعة فرح
					

اهلا وسهلا..


_


> _بس لازم تكون بتتحمل الصدمات..._



_لا انا والصدمات صحبه كثير وين علمك_ 





> _كل سنة سنفور في جامعة_




_منا قررت كل سنه بجامعه ...  .. بجوز اتخرج من الطفيله اخر شي_

----------


## دمعة فرح

الباشا تلميذ يعني...!!! :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ضروري تفتح على حالك باب يا غسان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

يا الله !!!
شكلي انا عم بحلم ...
شو هاد مش معقووووووووووووول أكيد تشابه أسماء ...
و الأحسن تفائلوا بالخير تجدوه ... لو ارجع اداوم بالحصن و أشوفها هيك ... غير أظل ارسب كل سنه بس عشان اظل أدرس فيها ...
يسلموووووووووووا ... واكيد انا بحلم ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> يا الله !!!
> شكلي انا عم بحلم ...
> شو هاد مش معقووووووووووووول أكيد تشابه أسماء ...
> و الأحسن تفائلوا بالخير تجدوه ... لو ارجع اداوم بالحصن و أشوفها هيك ... غير أظل ارسب كل سنه بس عشان اظل أدرس فيها ...
> يسلموووووووووووا ... واكيد انا بحلم ..


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
وانا

----------


## عاشق كاظم الساهر

انا عم برى كابوس اكيد كلية الحصن احلى من هيك اكتير

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و انا كمان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يعني مش لحالكم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

كلنا بالهوا سوا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

والهوى هواياه  
لبنيليك قصر عالي واخطفى  نجم اليالي

كله على شان عيونك يا غالية

يا كليتنا ياحنونة 

لاتردي عليهم 

وكبري عقلك

اولادك وبمزحوا معك



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Sc®ipt

> والهوى هواياه  
> لبنيليك قصر عالي واخطفى  نجم اليالي
> 
> كله على شان عيونك يا غالية
> 
> يا كليتنا ياحنونة 
> 
> لاتردي عليهم 
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

ياعمي ليش انتوا زعلانين على الكلية


ما معكوا حق


الكلية بتعودكوا على الصبر شو بدكوا احسن من هيك 

الصبر صفة حلوة كتير

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

هاد يا جماعه مكتبي .. يعني إلي عنده مشكله .. أهلا وسهلا فيه ..








وهاد مكتب السكرتيره .. 







وهاي غرفة الانتظار .. إن شاء الله تعجبكم ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ايوا يا عمر اتحفهم هيك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

بفهم إنها عجبتك ..     :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## fares

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كليتنا منورة يا جماعة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## fares

والله انت المنور

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وهاد ملعب الصغيير  للعب الكرة بس الملعب الكبير مش قادر اجيب صورته  :SnipeR (62): 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> وهاد ملعب الصغيير  للعب الكرة بس الملعب الكبير مش قادر اجيب صورته


هالملعب جوا الكلية  :SnipeR (83): 
ولا الكلية جوا الملعب؟ :SnipeR (83):  :Bl (35):

----------


## fares

بجنن
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## fares

بسطل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

